#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-18
<ariabbas>  *** Bonjour ****
<ongolaBoy> bonjour :)
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: c'est encore kopete que tu as utilisé ?
<swell> salut tt le monde!
<ongolaBoy> lutsa
<ariabbas> salut
<ariabbas> boy
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: non là suis sur irssi
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ....
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-19
<ariabbas> Bonjour
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<Neo31> hello world! :)
<Neo31> hello ariabbas ongolaBoy swell :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey guys :D
<swell> hi!
<Neo31> how are you :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31, we need to put this ligne in the channel topic: Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct / Veuillez observer le code de conduite d'Ubuntu. Thank you / merci!
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey swell
<Neo31> ok ubuntiste-msakni we will vote for that in next reunion :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok :D
<Neo31> what's up in your loco team swell ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> look at this guys: http://stallman.eventbrite.com/
<Neo31> I'll go if you cover my travel cost ubuntiste-msakni :p
<Neo31> swell tu parle pas anglais?
<swell> si si
<swell> everything's fine in our loco team
<Neo31> we are just visiting here :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> I'm not a millionaire Neo31 :p
<Neo31> we are just a loco team like you, not an approval board or something like that :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> swell, we're from the Tunisian team :D
<swell> fine
<swell> and what's up there?
<Neo31> we have a new management comity there
<Neo31> new plans
<Neo31> it will result of a lot of news for next months I hope
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<sarhan> ping ariabbas Neo31 ongolaBoy sarhan ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<Neo31> I remember ongolaBoy from last visit, but he seems away :)
<Neo31> anyway, what's up here swell, is there some interesting activity?
<sarhan> ti ahom ne3sin akther mena
<Neo31> hh, yep. there is only swell. and he seems a little busy :p
<swell> last saturday there was a release party for Natty Narwhal here
<Neo31> cool :)
<Neo31> swell is gone. the channel is ours hhh :p
 * ongolaBoy voit que ses amis de tunisie se marrent dans le salon... :D
<sarhan> ongolaBoy: salut :D
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<sarhan> ca va bien depuis le temps?
<ongolaBoy> ça va assez bien.. pas évident de gérer la communauté mais ça va
<swell> .
<sarhan> sinon quoi de nouveau pour la communauté?
<Neo31> hey ongolaBoy :)
<ongolaBoy> pas grand chose...
<Neo31> how are you?
<ongolaBoy> Neo31: I'm fine
<Neo31> cool
<ongolaBoy> certains membres sont un peu débordés ces derniers mois
<ongolaBoy> et malheureusement ça se ressent dans toute la communauté
<ongolaBoy> en fait on n'a pas encore compris le travail en groupe mais j'ai espoir que ça s'améliorera
<Neo31> same problem in tunisia ongolaBoy
<Neo31> but we are fixing it :)
<Neo31> I hope it works fine :)
<ongolaBoy> nice
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey ongolaBoy :D
<Neo31> hey ongolaBoy :)
<Neo31> a visitor from egypt this time :)
<ongolaBoy> I have stuff to do right now... so don't bother if i will not reply quickly
<Neo31> no problem ongolaBoy :)
<sarhan> ongolaBoy: good luck :)
<Neo31> tyt
<Neo31> :)
<ongolaBoy> ok.. glad to meet u there all of u :)
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> @+
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-20
<ariabbas> .....
<ariabbas> Bjr
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .....
<ariabbas> @+
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-21
<septox> hi tout le monde
<swell> septox: bonjour
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-22
<indy21> bjr
<indy21> ongolaBoy:bonjour
<IzaneFG> ariabbas: tu joues au yoyo avec ta connexion?
<swell> izaneFG: je wanda!!!!
<ongolaBoy> il a un soucis avec son client ou sa machine et pourtant nous sommes dans le même réseau
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: pourquoi il passe pas sous pidgin :-/
<ongolaBoy> c'est certainement parce qu'il préfère irssi
<ongolaBoy> mais il m'avait dit qu'avec kopete il a moins de problèmes
<IzaneFG> ok ok
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-23
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-16
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-19
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bjr
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: jette un coup d'oeuil ici
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: http://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAC/Inventaire/Miroirs
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Ndere est vide là ?
<ariabbas> saoungoumi: hi
<ariabbas> saoungoumi: how about
<ariabbas> saoungoumi: :D
<saoungoumi> :-D
<saoungoumi> how todo checkpoint with openmpi on ubuntu?
<saoungoumi> need some help on distributed système base on openmpi, on top of linux kernel
<ariabbas> saoungoumi: ...
<ariabbas> saoungoumi: yes me too i needed to know about it
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: salut
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: bjr ;)
<saoungoumi> salut ongolaBoy
<septox> .
<septox> saoungoumi: encore la ?
<septox> oups
<septox> ongolaBoy: le paquet est arrive, minuscule je vais send les pics later
<ongolaBoy> ongolaBoy: ok..
<ongolaBoy> hum.. moi même là.. :P
<ongolaBoy> septox: ok, noté
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: faut dire à saoungoumi de revenir ici
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok j n y mankerai pas
<ongolaBoy> sovo1: je dis hein.. je lui demande d'envoyer un mail , il trouve que c'est long ? :) https://twitter.com/FredericPAPY/status/225972328989872128
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-15
<ariabbas> .*
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-16
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi :) ...
<septox> =-O hi
 * septox etait un peu loin 
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis :)
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-17
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-18
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-19
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-14
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-15
<saoungoumi> bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-13
<septox> .
<codd> hi to all
<codd> i hv a pb after configuring bind9 on debian unable to ping auther domain name
<codd> impossible to ping google.com or any other domain
<toto> hi codd
<toto> !
<codd> so where can be the pb ?
<codd> anyone to help me !!!
<codd> @ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> codd: hi
<ongolaBoy> codd: can you show me your named.conf file ? paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<codd> gar stp je bosse sur les DNS avec Bind9 sur Debian
<codd> apres intall et config le ping sur d autre nom de domain ne passe plus
<codd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872159/
<ongolaBoy> et qu'est tu as mis dans named.conf.local ?
<codd> rien dans le named.conf.local
<ongolaBoy> bah .. :)
<ongolaBoy> cest normal ..
<ongolaBoy> que ça ne marche pas non ? :)
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce que tu veux faire avec bind9 exactement ? tu veux juste résoudre des domaines et/ou tu as des noms de domaine dont tu es responsable ?
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-14
<Akhenaton> bonjour à tous
<Akhenaton> ce matin je vous salut avec un petit problème
<Akhenaton> j'ai insttallé ubuntu server 14.04 et je n'arrive pas a mettre à jour mes paquets
<Akhenaton> la commande sudo apt-get update me donne sa :
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: bonjour .. colle la sortie ici stp http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Akhenaton> 0% [Connexion à fr.archive.ubuntu.com (ip_address) [connexion à security.u
<Akhenaton> rien ne continu apres
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: ton message est incomplet
<ongolaBoy> stp utilise http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ongolaBoy> et colle toute la sortie obtenue
<Akhenaton> 0% [Connexion à fr.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.200)] [Connexion à security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.200)]
<Akhenaton> it's done ongolaBoy
<septox> ?
<septox> ca marche now ou bien ?
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: ???
<Akhenaton> sa ne marche pas
<Akhenaton> OngolaBoy: c'etait juste pour te dire que j'ai déja collé la sortie
<Akhenaton> priere de me proposé des astuces to resolve this problem
<septox> uhmm
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: je crois que tu ne m'as pas compris :)
<ongolaBoy> tu vois http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ? Peux tu l'ouvrir stp ?
<Akhenaton> oui
<Akhenaton> je l'ai ouvert
<ongolaBoy> dans la zone de texte 'content' colle tout ce qui s'affiche en dessous de la lgine sudo apt-get update
<ongolaBoy> 'poster' tu mets ton nom
<ongolaBoy> tu cliques sur *paste*
<ongolaBoy> et tu nous donnes le lien ici
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: ?
<Akhenaton> voila le lien
<Akhenaton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11876996/
<ongolaBoy> bon .. c'est vraiment la seule ligne ?
<ongolaBoy> dans le terminal ça reste à ce niveau là ?
<ongolaBoy> tu peux avoir un filtre quelque part qui bloque l'accès
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que le web marche en dehors de ça ?
<Akhenaton> c'est la seule ligne OngolaBoy
<Akhenaton> et dans le terminal sa reste statique a ce niveau
<Akhenaton> ce filtre donc tu parle c'est lequel?
<Akhenaton> le web fonctionne normalement
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: le web fonctionne sur cette machine là ?
<Akhenaton> oui le web fonctionne
<ongolaBoy> tu dois avoir un filtrage fait quelque part dans ton réseau
<ongolaBoy> change ton sources.list et utilise le miroir de yaoundé
<ongolaBoy> c'est quelle version d'ubuntu ?
<Akhenaton> ubuntu server 14.04
<Akhenaton> puis-je avoir les liens vers votre miroir
<ongolaBoy> va sur http://miroir.cm.auf.org/
<ongolaBoy> il y a un fichier sources.list que tu adaptes en fonction de ta config
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-16
<Gillios_> vv
<Gillios_> ok
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: tu es parti hier sans qu'on finise pour ton problème
<Akhenaton> ongolaboy: oui oui ta raison
<Akhenaton> je suis toujours bloqué
<Akhenaton> j'ai desactivé mon parefeu
<Akhenaton> rafistolé pas mal de chose mais hélas
<Akhenaton> je suis tjr au mem niveau
<Akhenaton> je pense que samedi tu m'aidera séance tenante
<Akhenaton> mon serveur est déployé sur Vmware 9
<ongolaBoy> il faut lire les docs officielles, allez pas à pas et consignez les changements
<ongolaBoy> et le plus possible tacher de comprendre ce que tu fais avant de le faire
<ongolaBoy> conseil d'ami ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-18
<HONLUE> Hello, is anybody around?
<indy21> yes
<coco1> ..
<coco1> indy21 c'est comment?
<coco1> HONLUE ça va?
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Question HONLUE: Pourquoi à l'autoconf IPv6 la carte réseaux prend deux adresses unicast ? #cmNOGLab1
<coco1> RADVD est utilisé pour l'Adressage
<ongolaBoy> http://listes.cm.refer.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/cmnog
<swellep> ok merci
<swellep> @mbello le lien pour la liste cmNOG: http://listes.cm.refer.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/cmnog
<coco1> Merci à tous les participants au cmNOGLab1, c'était cool de vous avoir avec nous!
<Gillios> vv
#ubuntu-cm 2016-07-20
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2017-07-17
<BanyoBoy> bsr à tous
